# Bilge pump in jon boat



## SouthrnPride

How many of yall are running a bilge in small jon boats? I have a 1542 Duracraft that doesn't have a bilge pit. I hunted in the rain about 3-4 Sundays ago and I had A LOT of water in the boat. 

I'm trying to figure out if I should go electric bilge or hand bilge. I'm leaning toward hand bilge since I don't have a pit.


----------



## steelshotslayer

I'm lazy I'd go electric with alligator clips to the battery.  Or a toggle switch if you wanna get fancy.


----------



## tebigcountry

choose one you prefer........one is better than none.


----------



## swampstalker24

Its always a good idea to have one, especially in a jon boat.  Ive got an electric one hooked to a toggle switch in my 1448.  Came in real handy one afternoon while fishing a local lake.  A soon as I got out in the water it started raining cats and dogs.  I decided to head to a bridge a few hundred yards away and fish under it as I waited for the storm to pass.  I got under the bridge and started fishing.  A few minutes later I looked behind me to the back of the boat and realized I was right up under a pipe that allowed water to run off the road above me and my boat was filling up fast.  I caught it right in the nick of time and hit the bilge pump and had all the water pumped out in less than a minute.

This is the one in my boat

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tsunami-1200-GPH-Cartridge-Bilge-Pump-12VDC/11071178


----------



## quackertackr

I have a 1542 and I run 2 electric on toggle switches. I have cracked my hull on a stump and glad I had 1. I installed one in each side of the boat at the back.


----------



## jerry russell

A bilge is always a good idea. Keep in mind that when you need a bilge in a bad way, you are often very busy doing something else that is very important so a hand pump is not always an option. I run a very big duck boat in some dangerous water so I run two. One is an automatic and it is used a ton. I really like it when my boat is exposed to extreme rain when docked and I am not around.


----------



## carolinagreenhead

I've got an electric 500 gph pump in my 1448. Definitely worth the peace of mind.


----------



## The Longhunter

A lot of pros (not necessarily duck hunters) put the thru hull in the side of the boat, to keep water from backing in on a transom mounted thru-hull.

My little jon is set up that way, I think it's a way superior way to go.


----------



## carolinagreenhead

The Longhunter said:


> A lot of pros (not necessarily duck hunters) put the thru hull in the side of the boat, to keep water from backing in on a transom mounted thru-hull.
> 
> My little jon is set up that way, I think it's a way superior way to go.



What is a "thru-hull"? Never heard of it.


----------



## steelshotslayer

If I'm not mistaken where the outflow pipe of the bilge pump goes through the hull of the boat.


----------



## strutlife

Could you guys please post some pics of your pump/mounting. Just bought a G3 1548DK and wanna put a bilge pump in for those occasions where there is water in the boat. Thx for your help.


----------



## The Longhunter

steelshotslayer said:


> If I'm not mistaken where the outflow pipe of the bilge pump goes through the hull of the boat.



That's right -- means anything that goes "through the hull"  --bilge pump, bait tank, depth finder, drain, scuppers, etc.

While I'm back, if you have an alum or FG boat with wood in the transom, a side discharge avoids one more large  hole in the transom, which is the major source of rot.


----------



## Decoy slayer

I routed mine over the transom just slightly to the side of the motor so it's out of the way and the motors handle and lock down bolts protects the tubing from being crushed


----------



## drdarby45

i just pull the plug when im planed off


----------



## steelshotslayer

drdarby45 said:


> i just pull the plug when im planed off



Funny story on that one.  Senior year of highschool we had the bass boat take on to much water partying one night.  One genius friend said I'll pull the plug on plane.  The motor died about the time he pulled it and he dropped the plug.  Needless to say I'm gonna attempt to bail water with a dip can before I let someone pull another plug.


----------



## king killer delete

drdarby45 said:


> i just pull the plug when im planed off


Don't stop


----------



## SouthrnPride

Can some of yall post some pics of your bilge pump setup? 

Do the pumps come with a fuse?


----------



## b rad

Cut a gallon milk jug use to scoop out if u want to be cheap


----------



## b rad

Here u go bilge with toggle switch that works lights and pump


----------



## carolinagreenhead

Mine is thru hull.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78

drdarby45 said:


> i just pull the plug when im planed off



That works if you have a running motor and are in calm enough water. If you end up in rough water and/or heavy rain, you may be in trouble. I was telling a buddy the other day to install a bilge in his 15ft jon boat. He said "I'll just pull the plug on plane." Then I reminded him that if he's on the salt and it gets nasty he'd be going real slow and possibly be taking waves over the bow...that bilge could save his boat or life. Bilge pumps are cheap and very easy to install...


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78

jerry russell said:


> A bilge is always a good idea. Keep in mind that when you need a bilge in a bad way, you are often very busy doing something else that is very important so a hand pump is not always an option. I run a very big duck boat in some dangerous water so I run two. One is an automatic and it is used a ton. I really like it when my boat is exposed to extreme rain when docked and I am not around.



Exactly


----------



## SouthrnPride

Do y'all have an inline fuse wired up with your bilge?


----------



## carolinagreenhead

SouthrnPride said:


> Do y'all have an inline fuse wired up with your bilge?



Mine goes thru a switch panel and fuse block.


----------



## SouthrnPride

What amp fuse should I use?


----------



## carolinagreenhead

It should tell you but mine uses a 5 amp fuse. I can't imagine it would change much between brands. Higher gph pumps might be different though.


----------

